# Ambition mods converter sbs



## Ryan69 (24/8/21)

Check this set up out hope one of our local vendors will consider bring it in.
From 18350 - 18650 and it converts from a side by side to a tube mod also.
One mod many options
View attachment 237572
View attachment 237572

*Ambition Mods Converter Kit Specs*

Size: 27×52.5×75.5mm (18650 SBS mod), 27×52.5×45.5mm (18350 SBS mod), 23x74mm (18350 Tube mod), 23x104mm (18650 Tube mod)
Output: 1-50W (0.5-8V)
Modes: VW, TC (Ni, SS316L, Ti), TCR, Bypass
Battery: 1x 18650 / 18350
Display: 0.49in OLED Screen
Resistance range: 0.1-3ohm
Temperature range: 200-600°F / 100-315°C
Convert to use as a tube or SBS box mod
Adjustable 510 pin

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (24/8/21)

Looks very interesting indeed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

